# Are you guys READY???



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Pheasant is open day next Saturday Oct 8th!!! I am READY!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Not yet I 've got a couple of sections of land yet to post, now that the youth are done.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am really looking forward to getting out. Geese are my thing but my dad is coming up the end of Oct and he really wants to hunt some pheasants so that is what we will do. I have been seeing a few here and there and man do they make my stomach grumble with anticipation!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

PorkChop,

if u want to go hunting for pheasants and I would be happy to take you out for pheasant with my dogs and good luck


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Nope not ready, I could use a few more weeks of sharptail hunting and the privacy that it provides. This has been one of the best seasons in the last few years. :beer:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

You guys are lucky I have to wait until Nov.5 for my chance to shoot a rooster :eyeroll:


----------

